# 2.5 months old puppy swallowed 1 inch yak milk chews



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

Since he’s now vomiting I would take him to the Vet as soon as possible. Hope he’s ok!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree, I would take your pup to the Vet right away.


----------

